# Bella Mà con Pierluigi Diaco, Generazione Z vs Boomer



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

*Lunedì 12 settembre*, alle *ore 15:15* su *Rai 2*, parte *Bella Mà* condotto da *Pierluigi Diaco*. 

Il programma mette a confronto 20 concorrenti, suddivisi in due categorie: *Generazione Z*, cioè i giovani dai 18 ai 25 anni e i *Boomer*, cioè le persone adulte dai 55 ai 90 anni. Queste due categorie si sfideranno in varie prove come quiz di cultura generale e "challenge" utilizzando Tik Tok, Facebook e Instagram. Presenti anche opinionisti, i cui nomi saranno svelati settimana prossima.

I nomi dei concorrenti.

Generazione Z: Rosa Sorrentino, Matteo Terelle, Anthony Di Francesco, Alessio Lo Monaco, Federica Russo, Francesca Marchegiani, Armando Perrone, Maria Laura Marullo, Diego Pasquali e Stella Flammini. 

Boomer: Cinzia Tabacco, Nadia La Bella, Enzo Saturni, Lucia Silvestri, Giampiero Coletti, Marisa Blasi, Serena Anderlini, Angela Palmieri, Raffaella Ruzzini ed Elettra Valentini.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 12 settembre*, alle *ore 15:15* su *Rai 2*, parte *Bella Mà* condotto da *Pierluigi Diaco*.
> 
> Il programma mette a confronto 20 concorrenti, suddivisi in due categorie: *Generazione Z*, cioè i giovani dai 18 ai 25 anni e i *Boomer*, cioè le persone adulte dai 55 ai 90 anni. Queste due categorie si sfideranno in varie prove come quiz di cultura generale e "challenge" utilizzando Tik Tok, Facebook e Instagram. Presenti anche opinionisti, i cui nomi saranno svelati settimana prossima.
> 
> ...


Non conosco né il conduttore né tutti gli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

E quelli tra 25 e 50 chi sono, reietti?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E quelli tra 25 e 50 chi sono, reietti?








Generazione Ynculati


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

@Toby rosso nero e @Swaitak dai, ammettetelo che vi dispiace non partecipare per questioni anagrafiche  .


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Settembre 2022)

Diaco mi sta troppo sulle palle, poi quella è una fascia oraria da casalinghe e babbuini che guardano solo Uomini & Donne quindi sarà flop assicurato. 
Almeno Bianca Guaccero era un bel vedere e ovviamente l'hanno fatta fuori


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Generazione Ynculati



Che roba. Come la classificazione degli animali. Mammiferi, rettili, invertebrati, anfibi...

La mia classificazione per il genere umano è molto più semplice: ci sono gli idioti, e quelli non idioti.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Diaco mi sta troppo sulle palle, poi quella è una fascia oraria da casalinghe e babbuini che guardano solo Uomini & Donne quindi sarà flop assicurato.
> Almeno Bianca Guaccero era un bel vedere e ovviamente l'hanno fatta fuori


Detto Fatto dopo la polemica di sessismoh di quella che ha alzato la gamba, era diventato un programma patetico con la solita robaccia femminista tipo body sceming e schifezze ideologiche varie. La Guaccero non si toglieva più le scarpe per paura e indossava scarpe chiuse o comunque che si toglievano meno facilmente perchè allacciate. Addirittura, nelle ultime puntate avevano messo una rubrica sulla tv del passato che non c'entrava una beata mazza con il programma.

Ovviamente, la polemica è stata fatta apposta per distruggere il programma portandolo alla cancellazione. Visto che la dirigenza non voleva sporcarsi le mani per cancellarlo direttamente, hanno fatto in modo di obbligare gli autori a tutte quelle scelte insensate che lo hanno portato al crollo di ascolti e alla chiusura.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lunedì 12 settembre*, alle *ore 15:15* su *Rai 2*, parte *Bella Mà* condotto da *Pierluigi Diaco*.
> 
> Il programma mette a confronto 20 concorrenti, suddivisi in due categorie: *Generazione Z*, cioè i giovani dai 18 ai 25 anni e i *Boomer*, cioè le persone adulte dai 55 ai 90 anni. Queste due categorie si sfideranno in varie prove come quiz di cultura generale e "challenge" utilizzando Tik Tok, Facebook e Instagram. Presenti anche opinionisti, i cui nomi saranno svelati settimana prossima.
> 
> ...


Parte domani! Avanti, facciamoci una cultura che abbiamo da imparare dai nuovi ggiovani....


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Detto Fatto dopo la polemica di sessismoh di quella che ha alzato la gamba, era diventato un programma patetico con la solita robaccia femminista tipo body sceming e schifezze ideologiche varie. La Guaccero non si toglieva più le scarpe per paura e indossava scarpe chiuse o comunque che si toglievano meno facilmente perchè allacciate. Addirittura, nelle ultime puntate avevano messo una rubrica sulla tv del passato che non c'entrava una beata mazza con il programma.
> 
> Ovviamente, la polemica è stata fatta apposta per distruggere il programma portandolo alla cancellazione. Visto che la dirigenza non voleva sporcarsi le mani per cancellarlo direttamente, hanno fatto in modo di obbligare gli autori a tutte quelle scelte insensate che lo hanno portato al crollo di ascolti e alla chiusura.


Mi ero perso questo messaggio
Sulla prima parte ne prendo atto e non faccio fatica a crederci, non che lo vedessi ma ogni tanto mi capitava di buttare un occhio se capitava vedere tv a quell'ora che non c'è nulla.

Sulla seconda parte non credo proprio sia andata così, mi sembra una ricostruzione un pò troppo da complotto. La verità è che già con l'addio della Balivo e Ciacci ( personaggio che odio con tutto me stesso ) aveva perso già un pò di appeal anche per com è stato stravolto il programma con tutorial senza senso e con nuovi ingressi come Johnathan e quella coi capelli bianchi che si interessa di stile.
So che in questi anni hanno cambiato direttore del daytime di Rai2 e nel complesso vogliono rivoluzionare un pò il canale e per questo stanno stravolgendo un pò le cose prendendo un sacco di granchi ( terminare dopo più di 10 anni Quelli Che Il Calcio dopo averlo spostato di lunedì sera e poi di giovedì per me è un delitto. E ieri pomeriggio che è partito il programma della Isoardi alla stessa ora si è visto, ha fatto tipo 2% mentre Quelli Che faceva almeno il 6% ogni volta )

Tornando a Detto Fatto la stagione 2021-2022 è stata nefasta per più motivi. Innanzitutto hanno messo prima Ore14 spostando la sua solita collocazione, tra l'altro trasmissione che mi piace anche per Milo Infante che non fa mai televisione urlata e discutono uno per volta, fino le 15:15 circa e già come traino la cronaca nera non va bene. E poi con l'affare covid-guerra ogni 2 giorni saltava il programma perchè Rai2 è canale ufficiale per RaiParlamento quindi ogni 2 giorni andavano in diretta dal parlamento. In più c'è stata la storia di quel tutorial che secondo me era in buona fede anche se sarà stata l'ennesima influencer oca che faceva la scenetta, solo che per il popolo di frustrati dei social ci ha visto il diavolo dentro! Apriti cielo la donna oggetto! E la Rai come tv pubblica ha dovuto prenderne atto e piegarsi, sicuramente la Guaccero Gianpaolo & Co non avevano colpe ma gli autori sì.
Per tutti questi motivi soprateutto per none essere riusciti ad andare in onda nemmeno una settima senza interruzioni, il programma è andato allo scatafascio, e secondo me anche la Guaccero si è stufata perchè sa di meritare di più e non ha creato problemi per chiuderlo.

Oggi riparte un pò tutto su tutti i canali, ieri anche Giletti che pur parlando di Totti & Blasi ha fatto flop mostruoso ahahahha


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Mi ero perso questo messaggio
> Sulla prima parte ne prendo atto e non faccio fatica a crederci, non che lo vedessi ma ogni tanto mi capitava di buttare un occhio se capitava vedere tv a quell'ora che non c'è nulla.
> 
> Sulla seconda parte non credo proprio sia andata così, mi sembra una ricostruzione un pò troppo da complotto. *La verità è che già con l'addio della Balivo e Ciacci ( personaggio che odio con tutto me stesso ) aveva perso già un pò di appeal anche per com è stato stravolto il programma con tutorial senza senso e con nuovi ingressi come Johnathan e quella coi capelli bianchi che si interessa di stile.*
> ...


Il primo anno la Guaccero andò benissimo in ascolti, con la Balivo su Rai 1 che faticava a decollare con Vieni da Me. E, perciò, si tentò di posticipare Detto Fatto dalle 14:00 (ora in cui andava bene) alle 15:00 per aiutare la Balivo. Da lì, un crollo di ascolti continuo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E quelli tra 25 e 50 chi sono, reietti?



Millenialls (nati da inizi anni 80 al 2000 circa) e generazione X (fine anni 60 e anni 70)


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

Ma che sigla è?????Uahahahahahhah.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2022)

Un nosense incredibile. In sintesi, è un perculamento verso le persone anziane da parte dei più giovani, spacciati come acculturati perchè sono "social", "fanno le live" ecc.

Questa è la "cultura" odierna....


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2022)

*Debutto non entusiasmante in ascolti: 4,4% di share e 353.000 spettatori.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Settembre 2022)

Polemica di Milo Infante contro Diaco " il programma dovrebbe chiamarsi Ore14:07 non Ore14 perchè ormai iniziamo sempre 7 minuti in ritardo" perchè Diaco deve fare la sua inutile anteprima per fare record flop sempre più bassi


----------

